# مطلوب برنامج لرسم صور الاشخاص



## moudelist (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام اخوتي المهندسين الاكفاء 
اريد برنامج لرسم صور الاشخاص ليتم حفرهم على الخشب
علما ان برنامج الارت كام لا يعطينا ريزلوشن عالي 
هل من الممكن ايجاد برنامج يوضح الصوره افضل من الارت كام
ارجوا المساعده
ولكم جزيل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## داود بن داود (22 ديسمبر 2011)

انا ابحث ايضا ............ جاري البحث ...


----------



## بلال زبيب (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

لقد قرات عن هذا الموضوع هنا داخل المنتدى
تحقق من المواضيع 
اسم البرنامج 

photo v grave​


----------



## رضا كامل (22 ديسمبر 2011)

وجدت نبذة عن برنامج اسمه:

*PhotoVCarve*



هنا :

http://www.vectric.com/WebSite/Vectric/pvc/pvc_index.htm


----------



## رضا كامل (22 ديسمبر 2011)

البرنامج ضمن مجموعة برامج لشركة
vectric 
أثناء تجوالي لمعرفة المزيد عنها وجدت روابط لتحميل المجموعة كاملة ضمن مشاركات في بعض المواقع .

و ها هي كما وردت كوبي و بيست ، فقط سمحت لنفسي بتجربة الروابط الواردة و حذفت منها مجموعة وجدتها لا تعمل ، علما بأنني لم أحمله بعد و لا أعلم شيئا عنه حتى الآن ، فدعونا نجرب معا :


AIO vectric aspire v3.09, PhotoVCarve, Cut2D, Cut3D, vcarve Pro 
2.59 GB 

Includes aspire Reg NAg Removal and DVD Extras with Relief Files and Tuts!

I also left the patch outside the aspire rar so if you already got this from me all you need to do is select the Nag removal file so you dont have to re download aspire

Now this should all be here and everything is 100% working.

********
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322671014/vectric_installs.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322671554/vectric_installs.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322671714/vectric_installs.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322675344/vectric_installs.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322675274/vectric_installs.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322688434/vectric_installs.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322691424/vectric_installs.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322696064/vectric_installs.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322691544/vectric_installs.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322696034/vectric_installs.part10.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1322682584/vectric_installs.part11.rar


Mirror 


********
http://www.fileserve.com/file/RB5wxYK/vectric_installs.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/WgYtrtH/vectric_installs.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/833SxXj/vectric_installs.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mcBts8r/vectric_installs.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7FnNYQQ/vectric_installs.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/as6wWx7/vectric_installs.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/29ZnP8h/vectric_installs.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/WuG6n98/vectric_installs.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CvbKRNx/vectric_installs.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/nZ6GRB6/vectric_installs.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/YYfHQdq/vectric_installs.part11.rar


----------



## بلال زبيب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم 
دمت في رعاية الله
اشكرك على الدعوه​


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/


----------

